# Horam Manor Touring Park



## magicman (Aug 31, 2008)

My wife and I are off Sunday afternoon to Horam Manor Touring Park near Heathfield in East Sussex.

Anyone else there, or thereabouts, perchance?

being a Northerner, I make a mean cup of tea (on the other hand, we do have red wine on board!).

Dave


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: now that's magic ! :lol:


----------



## magicman (Aug 31, 2008)

briannod - you refering to the tea, or the red wine :coffee2: 

Dave


----------

